# Once again Kelly Controllers



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Dan
I have the Kelly KDH12600B. Bought and installed it last Sept.
It has operated flawlessly. Barely gets warm to the touch.
My system is 120 volts ES-31B Motor in a 2700 lb vehicle.
Steve at Kelly was very helpful tho his English is a little hard to understand but he was patient.
Roy


----------



## engineer_Bill (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm using a Kelly KDH and its working well. Less top end current than I would have liked, but it is enough. Like anything the more overrated it is for your application the better. There are a lot of people that have had bad experiences, but it is a low cost controller that usually works just fine.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

We've tested several of them, and they all had lower power output than they advertised. They reach peak, but only for 1 or 2 seconds before it nosedives. 

Basically, only expect to get 1/3-1/2 of the rated current out of it... so oversize it for your needs.


Where are you getting a 110V(144V) PM motor from? Specs? info? I'm interested.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

frodus said:


> We've tested several of them, and they all had lower power output than they advertised. They reach peak, but only for 1 or 2 seconds before it nosedives.
> 
> Basically, only expect to get 1/3-1/2 of the rated current out of it... so oversize it for your needs.


I'll second this. We got similar results with Kelly's on our dyno. After a few seconds max current seems to drop down to 200A or so.

Oddly enough, the case doesn't even seem to get warm, which may indicate that the thermal path from the many MOSFETs inside to the enclosure is not very effective.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

No firsthand experience with kelly, but I have heard the same thing about the controller ratings. I seem to remember that kelly was actually derating some of their controllers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Kelly did derate a bunch of old model controllers. That issue has been resolved. It was actually resolved quite a bit back. Many are still buying Kelly but if you really want stout then go with Logisystems or Synkromotive or a few others. I am going to be getting my Zapi up and running soon too. It is real hefty. I will be turning off the Regen function so we can actually use the controller with out danger. Minimal max voltage is 120 volts at 800 amps. Fully configurable. I will be getting a cable and program from Zapi so we can use it. They also have some H2's available and they are 120 volt 600 amp controllers and they do regen too with DC series interpole motors. Not shunt motors. I will be getting a current price on the H2 controllers. Not many use them here any longer but they did have excellent track records. So did the H3 but only with Regen shut off. Excellent series controller with reverse control functions and high cutout and low cutout and all that good stuff. Big suckers too. They are Mosfet controllers and silent. 

Anyway Kelly is still a good alternative but I'd suggest that you go with a controller that is rated up from what you are actually going to use. If you want 120 volts then go with a 144 volt controller. Easier on the controller and you will be a happy camper. But the price of the HV controllers are all about in the same price range so you must do some homework. I will be reporting on a regular basis on my Synkromotive Controller. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to be testing another Kelly with a military starter/generator motor at 72 volts and 600 amps and full regen too. Field weakening and high and low cut out and more. It is fully programmable. I am pleased with my current Kelly and expect much better performance with the new one. Good for VW Buggies or Bugs or Ghia's or other conversions using these type of motors. 

Pete 

http://greenev.zapto.org/kdemo
http://greenev.zapto.org/kaylor


----------



## steiner (Dec 8, 2008)

Pete,

Do you have any specifics on the military generator? 

Thanks...
Rick


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

steiner said:


> Pete,
> 
> Do you have any specifics on the military generator?
> 
> ...


Like what? 

Here is some information. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/kdemo
http://greenev.zapto.org/kaylorII

There is some info for you. 

What else would you like to know?

Pete


----------



## steiner (Dec 8, 2008)

Pete,

Thanks for the links. It answered a few of my questions. I was thinking it would be a low speed high torque motor but it looks like it is fairly high speed (8000 rpm) motor.

Thanks again...
Rick


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

It is low 72 voltage 500 amp controller so that is pretty good. The motor is set for 20 amps for the field and that will give pretty good torque. It also has adjustable field weakening and that will allow some extra speed and lower torque at full throttle. It is not going to give a bunch but it does. The motor is able to run at 8000 rpm's and that is just about double from most series motors. These motors are for lighter weight cars but will also allow regen. We are testing that with our next controller. 

Pete 

I will keep everyone updated as to our results. New Kelly is not hear yet.


----------

